# Außenfilterkomplettset?



## ~jens~ (16. Apr. 2007)

Hi,
ich bin Jens und habe heute Nacht das halbe Forum aus einander genommen.
Ich bin auch schon des Unglücks Herr geworden. Es heißt veralgter Teich. Naja zumindest theoretisch. Praktisch sieht es da noch etwas anders aus. 
Das Sorgenkind ist der Teich meines Opas. Ein einziges Dilemma.
ZU wenig Pflanzen, Fische ( die aber nicht gefüttert werden) keinen Filter. Ab und zu mal sitzt in dem Teich ein Springbrunnen aber den kann man nach ner Stunde sauber machen. 
Wir haben uns entschieden. Bzw ich konnte meinen Opa davon überzeugen das wir den Teich dieses Frühjahr sauber machen. Ja danach kommen mehr Pflanzen rein. Diesmal wird feiner Kies und grober Sand als Substrat benutzt und ein Filter soll her. gestern als ich ein Blick in das Marktkaufbaumarktprospekt geworfen habe fand ich ein Außenfilterkomplettset und frage mich ob es dafür ausreicht. Der Teich hat ungefair 6000l Inhalt. 


Hier mal die Angaben:

Außenfilter-Komplettset mit Pumpe und UVC Wirkstufe
- Pumpe: max Förderleistung: 1350 l/h
- max Förderhöhe: 1,80
-UVC-Wirkstufe gegen Algenbildung
-Leistung: 6 Watt

inkl 2. UV-C Röhre 6 Watt

Preis: 59,99 €
>>KLICK<<
(oben links)


Bevor jetzt Ratschläge von wegen kompletter Neubau etc. kommen, das ist leider nicht möglich. Hab schon 2 Jahre dafür gekämpft das der Teich mal komplett sauber gemacht wird. Auch ist eine "aufwendige" Filterkonstruktion, so wie ihr sie alle habt nicht machbar.


Zum Schluss noch ein paar Bilder, naja ich stell sie einfach mal rein auch wenn ihr sie garnicht sehen wollt. Weil sowas verkommenes will man ja garnicht sehen. 
der Teich mal komplett



Das sind die einzigen Pflanzen neben den Seerosen.




Liebe grüße 
Jens


Ps bin für alle Tipps dankbar und das Forum ist echt klasse.


----------



## MarkusK (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Hi Jens - und erst einmal herzlich Willkommen hier!

Abgesehen davon dass dein Link nicht funktioniert, solltest du dir auch mal überlegen wie ihr den Uferbereich gestalten wollt. Wenn die Sonnte Tag für Tag auf der Folie steht wird sie irgendwann mal brüchig. 

Außerdem wäre es für den Teich sicherlich besser, erstmal ein paar Pflanzen mehr einzusetzen und nicht gleich mechanisch zu filtern (meine Meinung) 

Viel Spaß noch im Forum!


----------



## Olli.P (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Hallo Jens,


*Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!!!!!*

Ich kann mich da Markus nur anschließen und Vergiss diese billig Komplettangebote, da müsstest du Minimum 1mal am Tag den Filter reinigen.......


Aber, wer keine Arbeit hat, macht sich welche...................


----------



## ~jens~ (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Ups hier nochmal der Link: http://www.marktkauf.de/baumarkt/aktuelle-werbung/werbung/beilage/bm.html?h=021&s=3
Auf der Folie lagen bis vor kurzem noch große Kieselsteine aber die hat unser Hund ins Wasser geschubst als er daran trinken wollte. Anschließend ist er eingefallen und hat noch mehr Steine hineinbefördert. Auf dem Bild kann man nicht sehen das ein paar Meter entfernt ein Kirschbaum steht, der Jahr ein Jahr aus Dreck ins Wasser befördert. Das fällt einem erst auf wenn man die Blätter vom Teich fischen möchte und der ganze Dreck hochkommt.
lg


----------



## MarkusK (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem wie du, ich habe vor zwei Monaten ein Haus gekauft und somit auch einen Gartenteich übernommen. Bei mir ist jede Menge Laub einer Buchenhecke ins Wasser gefallen. Dadurch habe ich eine deutliche Trübung im Wasser und genau wie du jede Menge Mulm, den es zu entfernen gibt. Wenn man schon Fische im Teich hat, möchte man die schließlich auch sehen 

Ich rate dir das gleiche, was auch mir geraten wurde: Schaffe dir einige (!) Wasserpflanzen an, die nehmen dem Wasser die Grünfärbung (sie wachsen und entziehen dem Wasser Nährstoffe, die Algen gehen leer aus und sterben ab). Als zweiten Schritt solltest du mit einem Schlammsauger den Unrat vom Teichgrund entfernen.

Auf die Art und Weise tust du nämlich etwas gegen die Ursache der Algen und fummelst nicht am Endresultat rum!

Die Folie würde ich mit Steinfolie oder Ufermatten belegen. Sieht besser aus und schützt die Teichfolie 

Viel Spaß beim Basteln - wenn du noch Fragen hast: Immer her damit


----------



## ~jens~ (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Hm okay danke danke. 
Steinfolie und Ufermatten. Joa ich hätte jetzt an selbstgemachte Pflanztaschen gedacht die ich an den Seiten reinhänge. ( Links und rechts bei den Holzbalken)


----------



## katja (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

hallo jens!

willkommen in diesem super forum!

das mit dem link-filter solltest du ganz schnell vergessen oder mir das geld überweisen!   es wär wirklich rausgeschmissen, so oder so! wir haben auch mit so einem mist angefangen, weil wir keinen plan hatten und dachten, das ist sicher ok....  frag mal meinen mann, wie weit er das teil nach kürzester zeit hätte werfen können  

versuche es wie schon gesagt mit viiiiiiielen pflanzen, wenn du dann noch nicht zufrieden bist, kannnst du dich hier über gute filtersysteme ausreichend informieren!

viel spaß beim schaffen


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Moin Jens,

auch von mir noch: Willkommen im Forum.

Ich würde die "Kiste" samt Pumpe ebenfalls stehen lassen und mir für die Kohle soviele Pflanzen wie möglich zulegen!
Und auf jeden Fall auch zu Beginn __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut als Unterwasserpflanzen einsetzen. 
Am Rand könnte man - soweit die Folie noch intakt ist, z.B. mit der Ufermatte von www.naturagart.de arbeiten. Die gibt es auch schon fertig mit Taschen. So ist die Folie geschützt und Du kannst mehr Pflanzen unterbringen. Was jetzt drin ist, ist definitiv viiiiel zu wenig.

Billigere Variante: günstig Kunstrasen abstauben, daraus eine Abdeckung, mit und ohne Taschen, basteln und vor der Einbringung in den Teich ordentlich durchwässern (Weichmacher, Farbreste etc.).
Vielleicht kannst Du auch mit überhängenden Ufern (siehe auch karsten. Beiträge hier im Forum) arbeiten?!
Das könnte, mit etwas Geschick gemacht, richtig gut und natürlich aussehen!


----------



## Harald (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Hallo Annett,

mit der Ufermatte wird das hier wohl nicht ganz so einfach werden.

Wenn ich das Foto richtig interpretiere, ist hinter dem "Uferwall" keine Kapilarsperre vorhanden. Da aber die Matte wohl über den Wall gelegt werden muß, damit sie hält, besteht die Gefahr, dass das Wasser aus dem Teich gesogen wird. 

Ich vermute daher, dass es nur möglich ist, die Teichfolie mit Kiesfolie zu verdecken.

Bei einem fertigen Teich sind vorhandene Fehler leider immer nur schwer zu bereinigen.


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Hallo Harald,

da die Folie aber anscheinend lang genug ist, um auf dem Wall flach aufzuliegen, sollten evtl. noch ein paar Zentimeter dran sein, die man um das Ende der Ufermatte umschlagen könnte. Damit dürfte die Kapillarwirkung weitgehend unterbrochen sein.
Oder man legt die Steine so, dass man direkt hinter ihnen die Folie noch ein paar Zentimeter senkrecht stellen kann. Mit Steinen von außen dauerhaft festklemmen - fertig.
Allerdins sollte man immer ein waches Auge auf Ameisen haben - die bereiten uns z.Z. genug Probleme mit eingeschleppter Erde in den trockeneren Randbereichen.  

Ich weiß leider nicht, wieviel Folie da noch vorhanden ist, wie weich/spröde sie ins und wieviel Geld Jens ausgeben kann/darf....

Ein Teich ist zumindest zu Beginn ein nicht ganz billiges Hobby. 
Aber wem erzähl ich das?! 

@Jens
Liegt das Gras auf dem zweiten Foto nur auf der Folie oder ist es schon durchgewachsen?


----------



## Heiko H. (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Hi Jens,

auch von mir ein willkommen im Forum.

Zuerst mal finde ich sieht der Teich noch garnicht so schlimm aus als das er eine Komplettreinigung bräuchte!
Eventuell mit einen Schlammsauger der Schlamm/Mulm vom Teichgrund absaugen und am Rand eventuell mit Pflanztaschen oder aber zwischen der Kies der Rangestaltung Pflanzen einsetzen.

Eine Teichreinigung schmeißt dein ganzes System durcheinander.

Mit dem Filter wirst du nicht viel erreichen können, dort wäre für dich eventuell was von Oase interresant . Z.B Biotec serie 10.1 oder Biotec 12 Screenmatic (kosten aber halt mehr)

Gruß Heiko

Gruß


----------



## ~jens~ (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Huhu ihr,
danke danke danke.
Seit echt ne Hilfe.


@ Anett, das Gras ist nur in den Zwischenräumen von Stein und Teichfolie, liegt also auf. 

Kapillarsperre? Sowas gibt es da nicht. Aber ich kann mal schauen wie lang die Folie noch ist.

Naja und wenn es mir möglich wäre, viel Geld auszugeben um nen ordentlichen Filter zu holen würde ich das machen, wenn dann aber auch nur für meinen eigenen Teich( den gibt es leider nicht und wird es auch nie geben solange ich zuhause wohne).Für den Teich soll Opa schön selbst Geld ausgeben


----------



## ~jens~ (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

hi; 
kann leider nicht editieren.
Also ich hab mit Oma geredet  und sie hat mir gesagt das die Teichfolie (hinten) unter den Kieselsteinen in die Erde eingegraben ist und vorne unter den Platten unter der Grasnarbe liegt. Also kann man da nichts machen. Aber mit etwas Geschick kann man bestimmt tricksen.


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Hallo,

wieso kann man da nix machen??

Ist doch super, dass die noch so lang ist! Oder darfst Du nix dran ändern?


----------



## ~jens~ (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Ne darf nichts dran machen. 
Ich lass jetzt die Finger von diesem Komplettset.
jetzt werden erstmal Pflanzen gekauft. 
Wenns dann mal besser ist werd ich berichten.

Ist es eigentlich empfehlenswert die __ Binsen aus der Erde raus zu nehmen und in Kies umzusetzen?.
lg


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Hi,

wenn es normaler Mutterboden oder gar Teicherde ist, auf jeden Fall raus damit!!
Setzt sie in ein Kiesgemisch, so 2-8mm.

Wir hätten Dir eine schönere Uferkonstruktion vorgeschlagen, die den Opa bestimmt vom Stuhl gerissen hätte - Schade! 

Kannst Du Deinen Opa nicht mal zum PC ranholen?? Dann zeig ihm mal die Bilder in Karstens Gallerie oder Bilder der anderen User. 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er es dann weiterhin so haben möchte wie jetzt.


----------



## ~jens~ (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Der Opa ist ja nicht mal mehr das Problem. Das eigentliche ist die Oma. Sie redet alles schlecht und dann sagt er auch nein. Ich werde mal schauen was ich machen kann.


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Dann druck Ihr ein paar der guten Randfotos von hier aus und beim Kaffeekränzchen schiebst Du ihr sie hin. 

Da kann man doch nicht mehr nein sagen - ich zumindest nicht. 
Und >100 User ausm Forum ganz sicher auch nicht. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## ~jens~ (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Ich denke ich werd mal die "Holzklötzchen am Ufer festbinde" Variante ausprobieren.

So jetz gehts pennen. Morgen 6 raus. Ich hasse des praktikum xD naja auch iwie geil den ganzen Morgen Betten zu beziehen


----------



## ~jens~ (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Hallööö,
ich melde mich wieder.
Also es hat sich viel getan. Der Teich wurde sauber gemacht und es kamen mehr Pflanzen hinzu. Dann haben wir am Rand angefangen die Holzbalken festzumachen und dort die Pflanzen reinzusetzen. 
Das Ganze sah dann so aus.



Danach war erst einmal Baustopp aus Zeitmangel. Dann habe ich im Netz nach Filtern geschaut, habe meinen Opa belabert, wieder nach Filtern geschaut, einen eigenen Durchlauffilter gebastelt. Habe einen alten Eimer genommen zwei Löcher reingeschnitten ( Wasser rein + Wasser raus) und danach zwei Schaumstoffmatten eingesetzt. Tja der Springbrunnen musste dann leider abgebaut werden weil die Pumpe gebraucht wurde. Dann habe ich das Ding 2 tage laufen lassen und dann den Dreck, der sich gesammelt hatte an meinen Opa überreicht. Von da an war er überzeugt. Jetzt haben wir hier einen Topclear 15000 mit einer Pumpe am Teich angeschlossen. Aber da war ja noch das nicht fertige Ufergebiet. Also nochmehr Balken gesucht, Pflanzen geholt und Kies gewaschen. Et voila das ufer ist wieder voll mit Steinen und Pflanzen sind auch im Teich nur das Hässliche Schlauchende war noch zu sehen. Kurzerhand wurde eine alte Wurzel ans Wasserende gestellt und der Schlauch draufgelegt, danach wurde alles mit Steinen kaschiert und jetzt siehts aus wie ein Wasserfall im Kleinformat.


----------



## Olli.P (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Hi Jens,

da habt ihr (du) ja doch schon ganz schön was geschafft......

Das sieht doch schon viiiiiiiiel besser aus..........


----------



## ~jens~ (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Danke. Hat richtig spass gemacht. Jetzt sieht man die Fische auch endlich wieder. Naja nur wir haben nicht genug Sauerstoff im Teich sobald der Wasserfall plätschert sind die Fische da und wollten dort auch nich mehr weg.


----------



## Olli.P (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Hi Jens,



			
				~jens~ schrieb:
			
		

> Danke. Hat richtig spass gemacht. Jetzt sieht man die Fische auch endlich wieder. Naja nur wir haben nicht genug Sauerstoff im Teich sobald der Wasserfall plätschert sind die Fische da und wollten dort auch nich mehr weg.


Das heißt doch wohl nicht dass ihr den Filter *"nicht"* durchlaufen lasst????

Der muss schon rund um die Uhr laufen.....................

Von wegen Bakkis und so.................


----------



## ~jens~ (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Weis ich ja. Aber ich  bin ja nich der der den Strom  bezahlen muss. Das ist ja mein Opa und er stellt den halt ab.


----------



## Frank (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Hi Jens,

kannst du deinen Opa denn mal dazu bewegen ein paar Zeilen hier im Forum zu lesen?

Denn das was er jetzt macht ist absolute Stromverschwendung. 
Wenn er den Filter immer wieder abschaltet, dann kann er ihn gleich ganz auslassen. 
Die Bakkis die für die Wasserquali zuständig sind, sterben bei einem abgeschaltetem Filter sehr schnell ab. 

Leider ist es nicht so wie bei uns Menschen, das man die für eine gewisse Zeit "schlafen legen" kann!


----------



## ~jens~ (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Tja ich kann da auch nichts für- mal shauen ob ich ihn dazu bewegen kann hier zu lesen.
lg


----------



## Annett (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Moin,

das sieht ja wirklich um Längen besser aus als vorher! 
Gratuliere! 

Was den Opa und den Stromverbrauch angeht... schau doch mal nach, was die Pumpe an Strom frißt und rechne mal aus, was das aufs Jahr kostet (im Winter werdet Ihr ihn eh abschalten müssen, sonst kühlt er den Teich zu schnell aus bzw. friert selbst ein). Sooviel kann das nicht sein. 
Falls doch, dann abends mal lieber ne Kerze auf der Veranda anzünden als den Lichtschalter zu bedienen oder Fernzusehen.


----------



## ~jens~ (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

wie rechnet man das aus? ^^ *doofbin*


----------



## karsten. (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

einfach mal so 

ausgeschaltet also sinnlos ist am teuersten ! ............

ansonsten 

Beispiel:


bei Leistungsaufnahme von 50W = 0,05KW 

0,05KW/h*24 h*365 Tage = 438 kW 

bei 0,28 € pro KW/h

wären das 122,64 € Stromverbrauch im Jahr 
abzüglich 4 Monaten Winter nur noch 81,76 €

also 22,4 Cent am Tag 


 

versuch´s einfach mal mit Deinen Werten !


mfG


----------



## ~jens~ (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

hoi
ich hab das von dir mal nachgerechnet aber bei mir kommt immer nen Ergebnis von 82,xx raus... Ich bin zu doof dafür.
Die Pumpe hat 85W und Opa meint ne Kilowattstunde kostet 30 cent.
kannst du mir das mal durchrechnen? 
lg


----------



## karsten. (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

klar !


----------



## ~jens~ (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

danke. muss das mal drucken und opa geben


----------



## Steingarnele (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Hi Jens,

0,085kW x 365 = 744,6 kW 
0,30 € pro kW/h x 744,6 = 365Tage 223,38 €
minus 120 Tage Winterpause = 149,94 €  

Edit: karsten war schneller, ich Trödler


----------



## ~jens~ (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Außenfilterkomplettset?*

Heyho.
Also mein Opa und meine Oma waren jetzt ne ganze zeit nicht da. Naja zwei Wochen.
Bevor die weggefahren sind lief der Filter von morgens bis abends und man konnte schon richtig sehen das das Wasser klarer wurde allerdings wurd es nicht ganz klar. Dann waren die beiden 10 Tage weg und in der Zeit lief der Filter 24 Stunden durch. Das Wasser ist auch schön klar geworden. Jetzt sind die schon seit einigen Tagen wieder da und der Filter ist abends wieder aus. Aber das Wasser bleibt klar!? Woran liegt das?.
lg


----------

